# PS3 not working



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Just went to put my PS3 on and it does not work. 

Says Harddisk is corrupt.

Then it tells me to press X to restore, so i do that and nothing happens and am taken back to the same screen.


Can Anyone tell me how to fix this?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Panic over.... this link helped 

http://www.fixya.com/support/t536675-ps3s_hard_disk_file_system_corrupted


----------

